# Echo CS500P vs Stihl MS261 vs Husqvarna 550XP



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a farm and need a general use saw for maintaining tree lines and cutting up trees that fall from wind/storms. 

I have a had a stihl 041 and a husqvarna 55 rancher die on me over the last two years. I am down to my husqvarna 334t top handle saw I bought for use around my house.

I have it down to the ms261, 550XP, or the CS500P

The echo cs500p looks like a good saw. I have a local dealer that can order it, or one a little further out that has it instock. it is light, considerably cheaper than the other two, but not sure how it will hold up compared to the other two. I have read a lot of positive about the saw on this forum, but a friend of mine says he had an echo saw and says they are 'junk'. Not sure what model he had, but I know he buys higher end stuff. He has replaced it with a ms201T and MS362... so obviously he says to buy the stihl

I have a local stihl dealer on the ms261... my hesitation with this saw is it is going to be MSRP, which is +150 to the echo, and 70+ tax more than the husqvarna (if I buy it online). That and it is the heaviest saw of the bunch. I do prefer a lighter saw. 

My local dealer can't get me the 550xp till the end of may, though I can find them at other dealers, not so local and online. with that saw, online they are 70 bucks + tax cheaper. Considering my local dealer can't get it, I am not totally against buying online. not sure if the outboard clutch should influence my decision, but I think I would prefer an inboard clutch.

With the stihl and husqvarna, I think the auto-tune features are a positive

I am not the only one using the saw, so it will be used and abused. I don't expect years and years of service, but would like it to hold up for a 'while'. If I can get that with the echo, even if it isn't the 'best' saw I think I would rather keep the money in my pocket and use it towards its replacement in a few years.

any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 28, 2015)

You're in the right place! Welcome. I love all saws, so just my two cents. If you are comfortable defeating the carb adjusting screw limiters, and doing a muffler modification to free up the exhaust, I would say get the Echo. If you were going to be the only user, I would say get one of the others. Other people will ruin your equipment and you are left holding the bag. So, my answer is simply "risk management" for your check book. Not saying the others aren't durable or able to take a beating, just that I hate to buy expensive parts to repair other peoples inconsiderate screw-ups.


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

You reference the mod to the muffler and carb settings to o make it more comparable power wise to the still/husqvarna saws? Obviously that kills the warranty, but then again, abuse isn't covered under warranty....


----------



## jd548esco (Apr 28, 2015)

for $400 or even less you can get the cs-590 which is just a cheapened out 600P .

i've even run a 24" bar with full comp chisel on mine with no mods in soft woods and it pulled it no problem. the only thing it had was the dealer set the carb-- probably to fully open on the limiters.

i suspect with a muffler mod and and pulling the limiters i could find some more power. these 590s ain't stopped up like the smaller echos are --so i wouldn't expect the huge gains you get from modding a 400p or 450p-- the 450P got a huge boost opening the muffler and tuning the carb nearly 50% i would say--

no way this 590 is that stopped up --

if you want power and keep the limiters a 590 can do that. and stay in warranty --


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Most often Stihl holds the best resale value, even in not working condition, but if you want to keep $ for something else and have a good Echo dealer I would consider the 590P. Sounds like you can use the extra power at times, have a light weight trim saw already and it is economically priced with a warranty .


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2015)

I recommend the 550XP. There are several site sponsors that can help you out.


----------



## WSE (Apr 28, 2015)

Performance wise it isn't even close. The 550 blows both of the other two away. However if you like to tune your own saw. And you like the value and rock solid reliability of the Echo it won't let you down either.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Get the Stihl. They (dealer)will service your saw for you. All you gotta do is run the thing, and it should be around the farm for a long time, and start every time you need to use it.


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd prefer to run out of box without having to meas with it. I agree, I probably could use more power but not sure I want the extra 2.5+ lbs that the 590 comes with. I know most here consider a 70cc saw a mid-class, but to me that's a big saw... For what its worth I think the ms261 feels bulky compared to the 550xp ... My dealer had a 'G' version of the husqvarna, just not willing to go another 60 bucks for features I don't need. Just want a capable, light weight, reliable saw with decent power


----------



## Greg Perryman (Apr 28, 2015)

Have you thought about used? Last new saw I bought was a 170 stihl and that was over 10 yrs ago. I know many don't want used (mainly warranty reasons). Good used saws that are taken care of will last yrs. I just picked up my dads 038 super last yr for 200 dollars that he used for 15 yrs, still goin strong. Buy cheap and buy again later if they need too is a waste of money inmo. Spend the money now, have the equipment longer.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> I'd prefer to run out of box without having to meas with it. I agree, I probably could use more power but not sure I want the extra 2.5+ lbs that the 590 comes with. I know most here consider a 70cc saw a mid-class, but to me that's a big saw... For what its worth I think the ms261 feels bulky compared to the 550xp ... My dealer had a 'G' version of the husqvarna, just not willing to go another 60 bucks for features I don't need. Just want a capable, light weight, reliable saw with decent power


261 has all the power U'll need out there , and then some.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 28, 2015)

Any idea why your last two saws died?


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

Marshy, scored pistons


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Any idea why your last two saws died?


That caused me to think "STRAIGT GAS". Bow saws work better in that case.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2015)

There is a killer deal on a Jonsered 2252 in the tradin' post


----------



## Marshy (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> Marshy, scored pistons


From improper fuel mix or dirty air filters? Neither of the saws you are asking about will tollerate bad fuel or dirty filters. The saw will only last as long as you keep up with maintenance and feed it the proper fuel ratio. I'f the saw will be used mainly by employees that have the tendency to ruin the equipment I would buy the cheaper of the 3. Or hand saws and an axe for a month to teach a lesson.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 28, 2015)

The Echo is less expensive because it is not a strato engine and doesn't have a feedback carb. Some may consider those to be advantages, but nonetheless you would expect a discount.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 28, 2015)

Both good saws, but the ms261 is a bit chunkier than the 550xp. The xp will put a smile on your face and is the one I'd get. There's more to a saw than price, so I tend to buy what I like to run and that's light fast cuttin saws that handle well. 550xp is the one!


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> From improper fuel mix or dirty air filters? Neither of the saws you are asking about will tollerate bad fuel or dirty filters. The saw will only last as long as you keep up with maintenance and feed it the proper fuel ratio. I'f the saw will be used mainly by employees that have the tendency to ruin the equipment I would buy the cheaper of the 3. Or hand saws and an axe for a month to teach a lesson.


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

My guess is dirty air filters. I supply the gas/mix and my personal only use equipment holds up fine. I want something decent, but nothing is going to hold up to abuse forever. I can't run ever piece of equipment. If I could I would never have to replace anything. My dad bought an echo pole saw last fall The two guys brought it in the other day, so I looked it over...




. Sad thing is the guy running it is my uncle.....

Its darn frustrating... I know it probably doesn't matter which one I buy as it will lead a hard short life, but in the off chance I can keep them from ruining it, I'd like to have a decent saw. I do see value in buying good equipment


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> My guess is dirty air filters. I supply the gas/mix and my personal only use equipment holds up fine. I want something decent, but nothing is going to hold up to abuse forever. I can't run ever piece of equipment. If I could I would never have to replace anything. My dad bought an echo pole saw last fall The two guys brought it in the other day, so I looked it over...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good farm help is, has always been hard to come by.


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

When its seasonal, you don't get the best of the work force. You get those that fall a little further down through the cracks.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Years ago my rancher neighbor helped me get some trees off our fence line. He reached in the back of his cluttered truck bed and pulls out a ms180 that was so filthy you couldn't put anything else on it to make it look any worse. It was scroungy. I looked it over, and other than that it looked good. He'd had it for some time. We began cutting trees off the downed fence, and I could hear his saw above mine, so I stopped to watch him for a moment. The chain was so dull it was shameful to watch that poor saw being abused that way. If it had been my son, I'd took that saw away from him. Afterwards I thought. That is one tough lil saw.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 28, 2015)

Gotta be tough when your dull (applies to people too).


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

As I typed that they took the pole saw out... Threw the chain on the second branch, didn't bring the saw tool with then and they are rounding out the nuts with the wrong size wrench. The bolt to tension the extension portion went missing in that time as well. I just grabbed the sob and told them to go pick up the smaller trees they pulled out with the tractor last week.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2015)

Check out the JRed 2252 in the trader....i wish i didn't have 3 550's one i just bought or i would own the 2252 now.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> As I typed that they took the pole saw out... Threw the chain on the second branch, didn't bring the saw tool with then and they are rounding out the nuts with the wrong size wrench. The bolt to tension the extension portion went missing in that time as well. I just grabbed the sob and told them to go pick up the smaller trees they pulled out with the tractor last week.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2015)

Some guys could destroy an anvil with a rubber mallet.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> I'd prefer to run out of box without having to meas with it. I agree, I probably could use more power but not sure I want the extra 2.5+ lbs that the 590 comes with. I know most here consider a 70cc saw a mid-class, but to me that's a big saw... For what its worth I think the ms261 feels bulky compared to the 550xp ... My dealer had a 'G' version of the husqvarna, just not willing to go another 60 bucks for features I don't need. Just want a capable, light weight, reliable saw with decent power



You live in Minnesota, why would you ever say you don't need the "G" ? If that's what he has on the shelf and needs weeks to order a regular in why not offer to take that one off his hands with a discount?


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

We don't run in the winter. My dealers don't deal on these. I talked to the dealer that had the regular 550xp about working on price vs the online pricing before I made the drive. Said best they could do was $10 off... Not worth the hassle of lowballing them...


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 28, 2015)

The husky 545/johnny 2252 is the smart money purchase for 99% of people. Significantly cheaper than the 550 and you'd want to be fussy to notice the difference.
The johnny in the trading post has been mentioned a couple of times....


----------



## Zivman (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been looking at the differences between the 545/550. I know my local dealer has the 545


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2015)

I doubt any of the performance differences are even noticeable but the silver on the 550xp is pretty obvious.


----------



## redoakneck (Apr 28, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Some guys could destroy an anvil with a rubber mallet.


you called??? wers ma mallet????


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 28, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> you called??? wers ma mallet????


Dad use to have an old anvil. It was so heavy it took two men to move it. He traded it for a tiny anvil I mounted on a stand. I still have that one.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 28, 2015)

Zivman said:


> I've been looking at the differences between the 545/550. I know my local dealer has the 545


The 545 is $100 less than the 550 and is basically same saw, but with a tad less power. In your case it is likely the way to go.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

IMO 50 cc is rinky dink for your big saw. A bigger saw most likely will hold up better and help you get the bigger jobs done, faster and more efficiently.


----------



## Zivman (Apr 29, 2015)

the deal is done. went over to the echo dealer, looked at the CS590, and I have to agree, a lot of saw for 400 bucks...... though I think too much (weight wise). I drove down the street, picked up the 545 husqvarna with 18" bar, and bought that. I think the 60cc would be nice, but I think the weight is a big drawback for my use. I appreciate everyones input, I think it definitely helped me make an informed decision


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 29, 2015)

You'll be more than happy with the 545.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Apr 29, 2015)

Give the Husky 555 a look too . 60cc saw and not much more than the 550 .


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 29, 2015)

Enjoy your saw, and don't be disappointed until it's had at least 10 tanks through it. They seem to take a while to wake up.

Oh - and read the manual, they are easy to start hot and cold if you follow the start procedure. Although the decomp isn't really required.


----------



## birddogtg (Apr 29, 2015)

One differants that nobody talks about is the xp saws are nikisil and the others are chrome


----------



## sunfish (Apr 29, 2015)

birddogtg said:


> One differants that nobody talks about is the xp saws are nikisil and the others are chrome


I believe the 545 & 550xp share the same cylinder. But I could be wrong.


----------



## birddogtg (Apr 29, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I believe the 545 & 550xp share the same cylinder. But I could be wrong.


They have a differant part #


----------



## birddogtg (Apr 29, 2015)

I got that info from a large husky dealer


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

echo cs-500p all the way for me . Just put out the carb limiter carefully , adjust it and you d'ont broke the 5 year waranty for sur it's not perform like 550xp but realy more (heavy duty) saw for much less money and 5year vs 1year waranty . i got a rod bearing failure on a 550 after 80 hour of line cuting work and another one crank bearing failure after 200 hour and another failur on the piston because of the spring on the crank seal after 100 . For now don't talk me about 550 . The last one I had bought is a cs500p and now she got over 1000 hour with no air filter and she work like a new one


----------



## sunfish (Apr 29, 2015)

birddogtg said:


> They have a differant part #


The difference is the transfer covers, from what I've read here. They have been compared side by side in person, same cylinder, different covers... The older saws are like you said, 353/346xp & 359/357xp are two examples.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I believe the 545 & 550xp share the same cylinder. But I could be wrong.


Same cylinder, different transfer covers.


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 25, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> echo cs-500p all the way for me . Just put out the carb limiter carefully , adjust it and you d'ont broke the 5 year waranty for sur it's not perform like 550xp but realy more (heavy duty) saw for much less money and 5year vs 1year waranty . i got a rod bearing failure on a 550 after 80 hour of line cuting work and another one crank bearing failure after 200 hour and another failur on the piston because of the spring on the crank seal after 100 . For now don't talk me about 550 . The last one I had bought is a cs500p and now she got over 1000 hour with no air filter and she work like a new one



Really Sam ? 1000 hrs on a saw with no air filter?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 25, 2015)

I call BS


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

In winter yep


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

With a shindi 502 head [emoji8]


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

Do you know what line cuting is ?


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 25, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> Do you know what line cuting is ?



What difference does it make to running a saw without a filter?


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

Do you know what is working with a saw at minus 45 degres whit a lot of snow on three and your paid at the distance you doing


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

Its depend off the kind of filter too scring is good


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> What difference does it make to running a saw without a filter?


Snow on filter ...... I dont aprove that to so all old man doing this so i do it and it workt


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 25, 2015)

What job you doing with your saw


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 25, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> What job you doing with your saw



Just firewood. But all my saws run w/ filters.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pffft if a saw can do a lazy thousand hours without a filter.......hmmm well l am not sure about that one, maybe l am used to dry dusty dirty conditions in Australia but someone needs to give that saw a medal, or its needs to be studied by some high up tech as it must posses super natural qualities.  l want one o dem 1000 hour no filter saws. Gimme one!!


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 26, 2015)

yep clean up the dirt on the carb with your finger , no probleme all the port are clean a bit of dirt in crank case , no railure to the cylinder


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 27, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> yep clean up the dirt on the carb with your finger , no probleme all the port are clean a bit of dirt in crank case , no railure to the cylinder


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

As I understand it by now, the 500P is the same saw that is called 500ES in Europe, and the factory specs are 2.14 kW/2.91 hp.

This is the lowest power specs I have ever seen on a 50cc saw made after the 1960s, and lower than the MS241, 543xp and PS-421.

There is a new 50cc model called 501SX in Europe though, where the specs are 2.57 kW/3.46 hp - much better, but still not 550xp level. Close the ol' 45cc 346xp though.

The MS261 is a misfit in the 50cc class - just too large and clumsy (as is the PS-5105).

I handled a 500ES a week ago, and handling wasn't bad at all, despite of the inboard clutch (much better than the 261 or the Dolmars) - but the quality of the plastic really put me off - it felt cheap and brittle, with sharp corners. They have a job to do there!


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 27, 2015)

Ebay price on the two saws:
1) 550 XP - $600
2) cs500P - $420


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Ebay price on the two saws:
> 1) 550 XP - $600
> 2) cs500P - $420



If price is all that matters, add the PS-421 to that list, as power specs are higher than the 5o0P.

The fact is that the 500P isn't comparable to many other 50cc saws, but it is to the 42/43cc saws from the major brands (Husky and Stihl) + Dolmar. It is light, and handles pretty well for a saw with an inboard clutch.


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes the 500p is under powered for a 50cc in 2015 , i try the 543xp for a week yes it turn fast but it never got the torq of the 500p . I prefer the shindaiwa 446 to the 543xp same weight , it's a ten years old saw.... and the power its more here . but i don't tell to i dislike the 543


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> If price is all that matters, add the PS-421 to that list, as power specs are higher than the 5o0P.
> 
> The fact is that the 500P isn't comparable to many other 50cc saws, but it is to the 42/43cc saws from the major brands (Husky and Stihl) + Dolmar. It is light, and handles pretty well for a saw with an inboard clutch.



At 10.6 lbs., the 500p is the lightest 50cc pro saw sold (that I'm aware of). What you say doesn't jive with what some very respectable members on AS (like Mastermind) say about power either. Randy seems to think a ported 500p will give a ported 346xp a run for it's money. Maybe you know more than him...but I'm confident that isn't true either.


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

So here for respond to this thread , Me for my work i think the cs500p is the best saw to buy because i have walk to much because of the 550xp hahaha ....and i never walk because of the 500p i miss a piece of the piston between the 2 ring and i can finish my day like that its 5hour like that and at this place i cant change my saw because it was a flight job (helicopter) so the saw cost me nothing just because of this


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> So here for respond to this thread , Me for my work i think the cs500p is the best saw to buy because i have walk to much because of the 550xp hahaha ....and i never walk because of the 500p i miss a piece of the piston between the 2 ring and i can finish my day like that its 5hour like that and at this place i cant change my saw because it was a flight job (helicopter) so the saw cost me nothing just because of this



And I hear another thing about the cs500p: If it doesn't run, just engage the chain brake and use it as a hand saw. You won't notice the difference, and it'll use less gas!


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

yess a good one hand saw


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> yess a good one hand saw



I can see "sorry for my english" in your sig... I suppose your first language is french, am I right?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

Trying to explain away simple facts is what Echo fans always do - it doesn't work this time either! 

There is a reason that Echo doesn't list any power specs in the US, and the reason is not hard to guess!


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

québecois serait peu etre mieu


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> québecois serait peu etre mieu



*mieuX 

Mais tu as raison, d'ailleurs le Québécois est beaucoup plus fidèle à la langue française que le français "actuel" lui même!



SawTroll said:


> Trying to explain away simle facts is what Echo fans always do - it doesn't work this time either!



No, not in their special world


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

a oui alors la tu m'en apprend une


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> No, not in their special world


I was once told that all French protests end with someone driving a tractor through McDonald's. So, just to see this come to an end, I'm going for a drive. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> As I understand it by now, the 500P is the same saw that is called 500ES in Europe, and the factory specs are 2.14 kW/2.91 hp.
> 
> This is the lowest power specs I have ever seen on a 50cc saw made after the 1960s, and lower than the MS241, 543xp and PS-421.
> 
> ...


 Do you know the specs on hp for the 502?


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 28, 2015)

This summer i buy 4 old saw for 300 canadian$ 2 446 and 2 502 . The 446 was completely blocked because of the deposit in the exhaust port i never see that aproximately a 10mm hole hahaha , so the 2 cylinder was in good shape i only put new piston , now the 2 work and they got some hour on it i pass it to working partner . The 2 502 have bad piston between the 2 ring lol like i see some time but cylinder in good shape .


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 28, 2015)

So because of that, i can see it have a big difference between a cs500p and a shindaiwa 502 cylinder the exhaust port in the shindaiwa is much more big the transfer port and cover is more big and it's not made like the cs500p , the intake port is the same the carburator is the same every other important thing . Because of that the shindaiwa is realy more easy to tune you don't have to wait to she become hot for it .....and the performance is realy not the same . I clean up a cylinder tonight it will surely go on the echo for she can see what she was supose to be


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> At 10.6 lbs., the 500p is the lightest 50cc pro saw sold (that I'm aware of). What you say doesn't jive with what some very respectable members on AS (like Mastermind) say about power either. Randy seems to think a ported 500p will give a ported 346xp a run for it's money. Maybe you know more than him...but I'm confident that isn't true either.



I tried them , hes wrong..a well ported 346 is measurably stronger than a 500p..i dont care either way..it just is what it is.

I do like the weight of the echo though..seems like a decent saw...felt about the size of a ms 241 with my d*ck beaters on it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Heres my take on this..

I spend alot of time with 60cc and smaller saws.

Do they all do the job ?..yes.

When some guys that actually work with these tools point out what they like and dislike about certain models it seems to be taken the wrong way , i like all these 50cc saws..i love the explosiveness/handling/speed of a 550xp..awesome saw...i like an ms261 for its air filter and robust feel , with a set of small dawgs its great for buckin logs to length..i dont think any one of these saws is clearly better than the other rather just better for a particular type of use..i cant get guys i know who are great cutters to join this forum because they have read this kind of **** here and dont have much intrest in some dude who cuts firewood a couple times a year tell them how it is..its a shame too..those guys would have alot to add here.

If it works for you thats great..roll with it....but give a dude some respect whos spent alot of time with them when he explains why he likes one over the other...it may just be his opinion..but atleast hes got a solid basis for his comparison.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 28, 2015)

The 261 is a fat pig of a 50cc saw.

The Echo would be my choice if cost was the deciding factor. Even though it doesn't have the power or speed of the 550, it is still a great saw for the money.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> The 261 is a fat pig of a 50cc saw.
> 
> The Echo would be my choice if cost was the deciding factor. Even though it doesn't have the power or speed of the 550, it is still a great saw for the money.



A 261 is absolutley a hog for its size , but its a good firewood saw.


----------



## rburg (Nov 28, 2015)

I noticed the OP bought a 545 about 6 months ago. I wonder how he likes it?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 28, 2015)

I would have recomended a poulan 5020 for his situation, with guys mistreating his equipment. 

@Sam_choq

Very nice to read about other experiences.

7


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I tried them , hes wrong..a well ported 346 is measurably stronger than a 500p..i dont care either way..it just is what it is.
> 
> I do like the weight of the echo though..seems like a decent saw...felt about the size of a ms 241 with my d*ck beaters on it.



You've ran a ported 500p against a ported 346xp? Vids?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You've ran a ported 500p against a ported 346xp? Vids?



Yes i have , i dont take videos ..and the 346 didnt even have any serious grinding done..base cut to set squish with the exhaust worked over and the key filed with a muffler mod and unlimited coil..its a stronger saw no doubt about it....i dont know if its a better saw but its absolutely a better performer..the kid that has the echo is sellin it..wanna buy it ?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Yes i have , i dont take videos ..and the 346 didnt even have any serious grinding done..base cut to set squish with the exhaust worked over and the key filed with a muffler mod and unlimited coil..its a stronger saw no doubt about it....i dont know if its a better saw but its absolutely a better performer..the kid that has the echo is sellin it..wanna buy it ?


I believe you. A 50cc saw who will outcut a good ported 346 is hard to find.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I believe you. A 50cc saw who will outcut a good ported 346 is hard to find.



Believe it or not..my 261 is only a tick or so behind my 2153 and 346..its just chubby .. i still like it.


----------



## hseII (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> A 261 is absolutley a hog for its size , but its a good firewood saw.



My MS261 is a Baby Saw, just like my 026s. 

If it's got them stickers on them like mine, I don't give a red chit about the other colors.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 28, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> Do you know the specs on hp for the 502?



Not really, except_ indications_ that it is as the 501SX.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

hseII said:


> My MS261 is a Baby Saw, just like my 026s.
> 
> If it's got them stickers on them like mine, I don't give a red chit about the other colors.



What stickers ?

You must be a real animal.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Yes i have , i dont take videos ..and the 346 didnt even have any serious grinding done..base cut to set squish with the exhaust worked over and the key filed with a muffler mod and unlimited coil..its a stronger saw no doubt about it....i dont know if its a better saw but its absolutely a better performer..the kid that has the echo is sellin it..*wanna buy it* ?



Nah, I'll have to pass. Doesn't sound like it was ported by the right guy.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I believe you. A 50cc saw who will outcut a good ported 346 is hard to find.



You ever heard of an old, 11.4 lb., carbureted saw, called the Echo cs-520?:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-echo-cs-520.188552/


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Nah, I'll have to pass. Doesn't sound like it was ported by the right guy.



Get it masterminded !


----------



## hseII (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What stickers ?
> 
> You must be a real animal.


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 28, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> So because of that, i can see it have a big difference between a cs500p and a shindaiwa 502 cylinder the exhaust port in the shindaiwa is much more big the transfer port and cover is more big and it's not made like the cs500p , the intake port is the same the carburator is the same every other important thing . Because of that the shindaiwa is realy more easy to tune you don't have to wait to she become hot for it .....and the performance is realy not the same . I clean up a cylinder tonight it will surely go on the echo for she can see what she was supose to be


sory they dont share the same piston the pin and bearing are not the same size but its the same bore so you can fit the 502 cylinder on the cs 500p without modification


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Get it masterminded !



I like your way of thinking but these newer Echo's respond so well to simple MM and tab delete...I might just leave them be.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

hseII said:


> View attachment 464831



Looks fast !

Mastermind is # 1


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I like your way of thinking but these newer Echo's respond so well to simple MM and tab delete...I might just leave them be.



He's the best ! , those echos are good saws for the price...i dont mind them.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> He's the best ! , those echos are good saws for the price...i dont mind them.



Are you drunk or just jealous of Randy?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Are you drunk or just jealous of Randy?



Im jealous .. i wanna make my saws that fast..im gettin there !


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im jealous .. i wanna make my saws that fast..im gettin there !



You seem hateful...hahahaha...you ok Bro?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You seem hateful...hahahaha...you ok Bro?



I never hate dawg..i appreciate.

I like randy , we have alot to talk about ..chainsaws wouldnt really even be part of the discussion..i just laugh at the guys who would buy a raffle ticket to lick his balls..its hilarious for quite a few of us ..im just the outspoken one..sorry


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I never hate dawg..i appreciate.
> 
> I like randy , we have alot to talk about ..chainsaws wouldnt really even be part of the discussion..i just laugh at the guys who would buy a raffle ticket to lick his balls..its hilarious for quite a few of us ..im just the outspoken one..sorry



Hey bud, you will never get beat up by me for being open and honest. No joke, I appreciate it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey bud, you will never get beat up by me for being open and honest. No joke, I appreciate it.



Its cool man , no hard feelings..i just never thought it could be so serious..but seriously..its hilarious..all these builders on here build good saws dude..some better than you have probably been told..its all good with me.


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I never hate dawg..i appreciate.
> 
> I like randy , we have alot to talk about ..chainsaws wouldnt really even be part of the discussion..i just laugh at the guys who would buy a raffle ticket to lick his balls..its hilarious for quite a few of us ..im just the outspoken one..sorry


There is a raffle for that? Does it include airfares?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 28, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You ever heard of an old, 11.4 lb., carbureted saw, called the Echo cs-520?:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-echo-cs-520.188552/



That's something I would not explain in the main forum, but when I talk about a "strong ported 346xp", I know what I mean. All my ported 346xp aren't equal, far from it. 

I wouldn't say more about this, but I told you again, a strong ported 50cc Echo can't beat my strongest(s) 346.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 28, 2015)

hseII said:


> My MS261 is a Baby Saw, just like my 026s.
> 
> If it's got them stickers on them like mine, I don't give a red chit about the other colors.



The 026 and 260 feel and handle like 50cc saws should...but the 261 gained some noticeable bulk and weight. It feels like a 60cc but obviously doesn't have the power of one. I thought I wanted a 261 until I picked one up...it went right back on the rack to gather more dust. I'm perfectly happy with my modded 350.


----------



## hseII (Nov 28, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> The 026 and 260 feel and handle like 50cc saws should...but the 261 gained some noticeable bulk and weight. It feels like a 60cc but obviously doesn't have the power of one. I thought I wanted a 261 until I picked one up...it went right back on the rack to gather more dust. I'm perfectly happy with my modded 350.


I much prefer the 261 air filter, captive bar nuts, added power, and Antivibes over the 026s: especially the air filter improvement.

I've got 2 different stickers on my baby saws: different Shops.

Once Ported, Performance wise, they are almost dead even.

The advancements mentioned above are the reason I like the 261.

Baby saws are just that; smaller than normal saws: and the 026/261s fit that role well for me.


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 30, 2015)

What happen with thi 500p ?


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 1, 2015)

Not bad for a stock saw, just think if it was ported. Steve


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 1, 2015)

Many of us take the search for the perfect chainsaw to a virtually incomprehensible level. The simple fact is no saw is perfect, at least no saw is perfect for two different jobs or two different users. 
My saw choices are predominantly husqvarna, and while I can easily import a husky, and repair parts for a husky both cheaper and easier than the other major choices it will take a significant advantage for my choices to be swayed. As such, I can earn money easier with a husky. 
I haven't seen every potential downside to the 550, but I feel comfortable playing the devils advocate. 
Auto tune isn't a perfect solution to fuelling a chainsaw, and really isn't a significant advantage to the competent user. 
Filtration is poor in harsh environments. 
It doesn't clear noodles well. 
But I find my biggest problem is quite a strange one. The saw punches above its weight, creeping into the role I would choose a 60cc saw. I have a frequent need for a saw that runs a 16" 325 bar. My (slightly modded) 550 is no better saw than many others setup this way, and still carries the same disadvantages I have mentioned. 
On the other hand - it's ability to run an 18" 3/8 setup with an authority that belies its size is simply amazing. 
While some saws gain an amazing amount with simple mods - I've found the way the 550 responds to simple mods ridiculous. A 10 minute muffler mod, remove able transfer covers that allow simple clean up of ports without special tools and a thinner base gasket to set squish makes for a saw that genuinely means I can carry one saw over a broader range of jobs than ever before. If it died after 6 months I would replace it with another. It isn't perfect - but it is an awesome saw for me.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 1, 2015)

^^ Is fair post and true, the 550 is a awesome little saw that handles great has fast throttle response, great balance and ticks most boxes as far as what a 50cc saw should be. It could have a better air filter for sure but l imagine in most parts of the globe its filter does just fine. Factory dual dawgs would be a nice option. I run either 15".325 or 16" 3/8 and it goes hard! My 550 is stock except muffler opening and is very acceptable. I have a standard carb ms261 strato gutted and ported which in half an animal but it drinks fuel much more in this form than stock. I have an Echo cs550p that s not a bad saw but its hard to take out for the day when its size is similar to my solo 681 or dolmar 6400/7900 but with only 55cc's.


----------

